# Болит поясница, помогите разобраться в диагнозе



## germaer (18 Фев 2016)

служу в армии, нашли у меня спондилолистез вот заключения 'при полипозиционном тенге но исследовалии пояснично-кресцового отдела позвоночника слева, в межсуставной части дужки, определяется дефект. В условиях функциональной нагрузки определяется спондилолизный спондилолистез (антеролистез) L5: в нейтральном положении больного отмечается смещения позвонка к впереди на 23%. Сумарная разница велечины углов во время сгибания (0°) и разгибания (17°) по сравнению с нейтральным положением (10°) равна 7° (не превышает 10°) Заключения : Спондилолиз дужки L5; Спондилолистез L5-1(первой) степени.'объясните пожалуйсто что это за болезнь, могут ли меня комиссовать ? сказали что бегать, прыгать и тяжести поднимать нельзя так ли это?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Фев 2016)

germaer написал(а):


> могут ли меня комиссовать ? сказали что бегать, прыгать и тяжести поднимать нельзя так ли это?


Кто сказал, пусть тот "за базар" и отвечает.


----------

